# What inlay would you get on a 7 string if it was free?



## JPMDan (Jan 5, 2007)

basically I would get this:







I've been playing Vampire Bloodlines: Masquerade and ever since I saw this Ankh I've always wanted to get it inlayed in the middle of the FB on a custom guitar.

Show yours and explain it.


----------



## Nats (Jan 5, 2007)

just my initials at the 12th fret


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

The bass tattoo I have on my back at the 12th fret.

On a 7 string bass that is.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 5, 2007)

i'd just put a penis from the 12th fret to the first. N the 2 dots can be balls  yep how fucking genious!  Nothing gay haha. I just gota fucked up sense of humour 



JPMDan said:


> basically I would get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a cool symbol though. And that game is fucking kick ass.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it would be a hoot to have an ejaculating penis as an inlay.

...or maybe just stupid.


----------



## darren (Jan 5, 2007)

How about "INLAY" inlaid at like, the 14th fret?

Or one of those full-length inlays that says "F R E T B O A R D".

Nah. Blank is better.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 5, 2007)

^


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2007)

id probably get:

*\m/ \m/*

on the 12th or 24th.. or both..


----------



## nyck (Jan 6, 2007)

Colored vine inlays! Or colored pyramids!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

man you guys and your penis inlays LMAO!!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats one thing I REALLY wanna make sure 100% I get right when I make my custom.. and its the biggest thing I gotta think about before I get my neckthru blank made..

I was going to do the design on my display pic to the left <<< Blue stained MOP with Orange stained MOP in the middle on maple fretboard.. But now i might redesign it.. My friend is a great artist so shes gonna help me come up with something


----------



## darren (Jan 6, 2007)

Uh... i don't think you can stain mother-of-pearl. The coloured inlays you see are mother-of-toilet-seat. Yes, they're plastic.

Only abalone comes in a few tints of blue, red or green, but they're not uniformly one colour.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 6, 2007)

I've heard otherwise from inlay people at Projectguitar.. People there also suggested a price for them to do it for me 

If I cant do that, Theres some really nice Recon stone..


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jan 6, 2007)

I want a mother of pearl fretboard. that's the inlay. all of it.
Maybe abalone.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 6, 2007)

I would either have a person taking a dump into a toilet. the toilet would be from like frets 20-24. or "TITS" the word. or actual Tits from about 14-10 and the cleavage could be fret 12


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 6, 2007)

The center part of this, with a circle surrounding it: 





It's a Buddhist symbol--Buddha's eyes which are to remind us to be compassionate to all creatures and vigilant in staying on the dharma path.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2007)

I would get just 2 dots at the 12th or just some rotating triangles or something.......an SC would be cool too on the 12th.


----------



## nyck (Jan 6, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> The center part of this, with a circle surrounding it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Great story behind it too.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2007)

I like this inlay :


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2007)

I would also like to add that i've always loved the oval inlays on the older S 540s from the early to mid 90s, those are my favorite inlays.


----------



## nyck (Jan 6, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I would also like to add that i've always loved the oval inlays on the older S 540s from the early to mid 90s, those are my favorite inlays.


They are awesome


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

Sack Face



Just kidding, probably just my initials, RDW.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 6, 2007)

A heptogram or an eye.


----------



## tehk (Jan 6, 2007)

http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/9120/jq7074rx.jpg
This one..


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2007)

some sort of elaborate gothy upside down crosses. still figuring this out (incase i do get a custom jackson 7) = shit this year at NAMM


----------



## Tombinator (Jan 6, 2007)

16th Century surgical tools.


----------



## giannifive (Jan 6, 2007)

In order of preference:

no inlays
double offset dots on 12th fret only
Ibanez mirror sharkfins

I always thought it would be funny to have tons of inlays that looked liked frets, so at a distance it looked like you had 100s of frets. Might be hard to play, though.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2007)

haha that would be funny


----------



## Oguz286 (Jan 6, 2007)

nyck said:


> Colored vine inlays! Or colored pyramids!



Colored vine ftw, just like on my guitar!


----------



## 7StRiNgToM (Jan 6, 2007)

All blank with a block on the 12th fret saying something like fuk you in it


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a trick question, everybody knows blank fretboards are where it's at.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 6, 2007)

If all inlay options were free, regardless of how elaborate they were... I'd still choose a blank board!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Thats one thing I REALLY wanna make sure 100% I get right when I make my custom.. and its the biggest thing I gotta think about before I get my neckthru blank made..
> 
> I was going to do the design on my display pic to the left <<< Blue stained MOP with Orange stained MOP in the middle on maple fretboard.. But now i might redesign it.. My friend is a great artist so shes gonna help me come up with something


 
Hey Nick I sent you a PM the other day did you get it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 6, 2007)

I prefer blank boards. The PRS Dragon inlays are really nice, though.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

THE VILE said:


> This is a trick question, everybody knows blank fretboards are where it's at.


 
 lol j/k



The Dark Wolf said:


> I prefer blank boards. The PRS Dragon inlays are really nice, though.


 
PRS Dragon Inlays are bad fucking ass.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 6, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> basically I would get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would that include the cup stain?  

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> Would that include the cup stain?
> 
> ~A


 
I'm Still thinking about it right now.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 6, 2007)

I would do a tribute guitar to Jason Becker ( 7 string ). Which by the way have you guys heard that Peavey is going to make the "numbered Jason Becker model"? Apparently Jackson was dragging there feet for some reason.
~A


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 6, 2007)

If it were free I'd exploit the hell out of that fact, never touch the guitar just have it as a display piece.

I'd have the Ralph Steadman cover to Hunter S. Thompson's "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" done...Fret 1-2 would be Raoul Duke and his Lawyer in the car, then the rest of the fretboard would be the road and the Las Vegas Skyline...all in perspective ofcourse. 

[EDIT] With bats on the 3, 5, 7, 9, two bats on the 12 and so on....


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 6, 2007)

tehk said:


> http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/9120/jq7074rx.jpg
> This one..



oh.... my... fucking.... god... AAAAAHHH  Those are BOTH the nicest RGs I could ever imagine.

THough, the coolest inlay would be that weird sun from the Nevermore - EoR booklet.





on frets 11 - 13.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2007)

I want Roman numerals ("numerical symbols such as II, III, IV, X, L etc.)

or Maybe my goat, but that would probably be to much and way to deathmetal.


----------



## Nik (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know what exactly, but if I could, I would get a gorgeous Ibanez 7 with the biggest, most vile, horrible-looking inlay I can find so the jemsiters can all simultaneously shit themselves while browsing the thread I start there  

On a serious note, I'd either go with vine-inlays, or just a blank board. Both are equally sexy


----------



## Spoongirl (Jan 6, 2007)

the face of Zakk Wylde in the 12th fret


----------



## Invader (Jan 6, 2007)

I like iron crosses.
Actually I'm getting iron cross inlays across frets 1-22 on my Ran.






I also like the biohazard sign. This one would look best on a nuclear yellow colored guitar I think.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 6, 2007)

Flowers or butterflies in silver on a black fingerboard...



Spoongirl said:


> the face of Zakk Wylde in the 12th fret



Is this the 'clean-shaven' version from the 'No More Tears' era, or the current full-on viking beard?


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 6, 2007)

^
It should actually read "puppies and rainbows".


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well since I was already posed with this question for my Thorn (not a seven but oh well), I chose to go with his signature Firesun Inlays (and no, that's not my guitar... mine is still in progress):







I opted for my own personal touch on the neck heel though, which will have my signature inlaid in paua abalone like the following:






I had a TRC custom made by Bill Nichols (another awesome inlay artist, only second to Ron IMHO!) so this shows what my neck heel will look like upon completion:






If I were to go for a REALLY custom inlay Ron did a Solar System on a fretboard that was probably one of the most amazing jobs I've ever seen:






Did I mention that I REALLY like inlay work?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 6, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Well since I was already posed with this question for my Thorn (not a seven but oh well), I chose to go with his signature Firesun Inlays:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMIGOD, those solar system designs are incredible!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 6, 2007)

Blank.

But for free..."SUFFER-NO-GUILT-WHO-WEILD-THIS-IN-THE-NAME-OF-CROM" Just like on Conan's father's sword. Same font.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ron = THE best inlay artist ever. Well I should clarify, Ron AND his father are the best inlay artists ever. They both do the inlay, and considering how big they both are I am stunned every time at how tiny the inlay pieces can be and they are able to execute them flawlessly! That solar system is one of my faves though.... the attention to detail is so kickass! Each piece is either a piece of stone or different stabilized woods! Wow!


----------



## NDG (Jan 6, 2007)

Dr.Zoidberg across 11-13. 






My favorite antihero.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> THough, the coolest inlay would be that weird sun from the Nevermore - EoR booklet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this some kind of microbe?


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jan 6, 2007)

tehk said:


> http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/9120/jq7074rx.jpg
> This one..



I hate to ask but I'm going to be building a custom (6 string) Jem and I kinda want to "borrow" that Inlay. Its fucking incredible.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 6, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Is this some kind of microbe?



I have NO idea... But it looks awesome!  Nevermore always has these weird scary images that I like. 

btw... I dont even know what a microbe is.


----------



## Makelele (Jan 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I have NO idea... But it looks awesome!  Nevermore always has these weird scary images that I like.
> 
> btw... I dont even know what a microbe is.



En mikrob är en liten organism, t.ex. en bakterie.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2007)

^

I don't understand but i guess that's it! (i got "bakterie" )


----------



## Makelele (Jan 6, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I don't understand but i guess that's it! (i got "bakterie" )



Didn't you also get organism? 

I basically said microbes are really small organisms. I guess they're also called microorganisms.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 6, 2007)

Makelele said:


> En mikrob är en liten organism, t.ex. en bakterie.



I got totally pwned.  Thank you makelele. Are you from a swedishspeaking region of finland?


----------



## Makelele (Jan 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I got totally pwned.  Thank you makelele. Are you from a swedishspeaking region of finland?



Yeah. About 50% of the people in my town speak Swedish. I'm bilingual, so I speak both Swedish and Finnish equally well (almost at least, I'd say my Swedish is a bit better).


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 6, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Yeah. About 50% of the people in my town speak Swedish. I'm bilingual, so I speak both Swedish and Finnish equally well (almost at least, I'd say my Swedish is a bit better).



Ok, that is cool.  My grandma was from finland, but I dont know any finnish at all. Its weird how you guys in finland learn swedish very well, while we in sweden dont really care to much about learning languages other than swedish and english.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2007)

Cause we used to own Finland for a couple of years, and we forced our language on them 
Before we supported the germans in ww2 we used to run our own little nazicountry up here, remeber the slaughter of our native people (samerna) and the entire refusing jews to live in our country thing. (Ps, sweden sucks)

Also, I have had to learn german in school just because we get so many tourists up here. And I think most sweds understand Norwegian and Danish to and can speak some of it if they absolutely must.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 6, 2007)

darren said:


> Uh... i don't think you can stain mother-of-pearl. The coloured inlays you see are *mother-of-toilet-seat*. Yes, they're plastic.
> 
> Only abalone comes in a few tints of blue, red or green, but they're not uniformly one colour.



 i have a lot of those 60's style toilet seat on the shop 

I always think if those are good for an inlay or a binding 



Desecrated said:


> *I want Roman numerals ("numerical symbols such as II, III, IV, X, L etc.)*
> or Maybe my goat, but that would probably be to much and way to deathmetal.



I was thinking on the same thing for my 8, so shhh 

Roman Numbers are exellent for a guitar, they look amazing!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 6, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Cause we used to own Finland for a couple of years, and we forced our language on them
> Before we supported the germans in ww2 we used to run our own little nazicountry up here, remeber the slaughter of our native people (samerna) and the entire refusing jews to live in our country thing. (Ps, sweden sucks)
> 
> Also, I have had to learn german in school just because we get so many tourists up here. And I think most sweds understand Norwegian and Danish to and can speak some of it if they absolutely must.



Yeah maybe your right. And that thing about nazism... We were a lot worse than the germans, but luckily we are not recognized as nazis... Carl von Linné was actually the man who started to divide humans into different races. But that is nothing that is really highlighted in his career. Anyway, enough about racism. Now the only thing we need to be better than finland is to get Conan O'brien to like us.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 6, 2007)

probably unicursal hexagrams, pentagrams, inverted crosses or something like one of the symbols for one of the demons from the necronomicon (IE, James' Pazuzu guitar from Ibanez)


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 6, 2007)

a unicorn at the 12th fret... no i'd probubly get that universe inlay thing, thats fucking badass!


----------



## Carrion (Jan 6, 2007)

Overdone? I think not!


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> probably unicursal hexagrams, pentagrams, inverted crosses or something like one of the symbols for one of the demons from the necronomicon (IE, James' Pazuzu guitar from Ibanez)



Maybe the Texagram.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 6, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Maybe the Texagram.



The state of TEXAS is pretty fucking evil


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

THE VILE said:


> The state of TEXAS is pretty fucking evil



I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 6, 2007)

A big K7 symbol at the 12th fret. Wait a second ... 

Blank really is best.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 6, 2007)

Dormant said:


> A big K7 symbol at the 12th fret. Wait a second




I aprove that a lot!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I had a TRC custom made by Bill Nichols (another awesome inlay artist, only second to Ron IMHO!) so this shows what my neck heel will look like upon completion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what i'd have as an inlay. That is awesome, very nice! 

Seeing Antonio Tsai's version made me not like inlays such as that but, man, that is beautiful.


----------



## militant_x (Jan 7, 2007)

blank or small offset dots. Though that is kinda avoiding the question. 

Maybe the maxwell equations, or shrodinger's. Or some epic stick figure battle spanning the entire board. Nothing says metal like a decapitated stick figure.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2007)

That is insane work!!! O i'd love that!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 7, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> The center part of this, with a circle surrounding it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting myself because I'm adding to it.

At first I didn't think it would be a great idea because of the instant association with the Nazi party, but after some thought, it could work...

Instead of having dots on the fretboard, I'd have small swastikas (about the size of a typical large dot) like this and then the Buddha eyes on the 12th fret:


----------



## Jysan (Jan 7, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Yeah. About 50% of the people in my town speak Swedish. I'm bilingual, so I speak both Swedish and Finnish equally well (almost at least, I'd say my Swedish is a bit better).



var bor du?

also...I think the circle around Buzz's buddhist symbol there would be cool by itself.


----------



## garden of grey (Jan 7, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> The center part of this, with a circle surrounding it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf are you talking about?

Therevera and Mayahana buddhists reject dharmas. Those refer to a set class system, one of the things Siddartha Guatama was against.

Are you sure you don't mean the eightfold path? Or staying with the four truths?



rg7420user said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.



Ever been to the freebirds burrito in austin? Good stuff

That texagram is pretty cool lol


----------



## Cancer (Jan 7, 2007)

I had this idea where you would have positions in binary, using 4 leds in the standard positions (3,5,7,9,12,15), and 5 leds for the remaining positions (17, 19, 21, 24)....

Geeky, but cool.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 7, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Yeah maybe your right. And that thing about nazism... We were a lot worse than the germans, but luckily we are not recognized as nazis... Carl von Linné was actually the man who started to divide humans into different races. But that is nothing that is really highlighted in his career. Anyway, enough about racism. Now the only thing we need to be better than finland is to get Conan O'brien to like us.



Naaaaaw, we are not worthy of his praise.


----------



## Makelele (Jan 7, 2007)

Jysan said:


> var bor du?



Pargas/Parainen (depends on the language, Pargas is the Swedish name), Finland.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 7, 2007)

garden of grey said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Therevera and Mayahana buddhists reject dharmas. Those refer to a set class system, one of the things Siddartha Guatama was against.
> 
> Are you sure you don't mean the eightfold path? Or staying with the four truths?



Buddhist belives in the 3 jewels which are; buddha,sangha,dhamma. 
Where dhamma or dharma represent the teaching of buddhismen, the eightfold path and the 4 thruths are part of the dharma.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 7, 2007)

garden of grey said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Therevera and Mayahana buddhists reject dharmas. Those refer to a set class system, one of the things Siddartha Guatama was against.
> 
> Are you sure you don't mean the eightfold path? Or staying with the four truths?



It's from the Tibetan "sect" of Buddhism which does follow the dharma path, and because of it's remoteness in the Himalayans, developed pretty much separately from Theravada and Mahayana. It's the same reason I would include swastikas as part of my design (Tibetans actually used it as part of decoration on their clothing, too).


----------



## garden of grey (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh ok thats cool. I was assuming you knew a lot more or a lot less about Buddhism than me.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 8, 2007)

Full neck crop circles, like this or Ibanez dragon teeth.



HighGain510 said:


>


 
That's some amazing work right there 



Metal Ken said:


> or something like one of the symbols for one of the demons from the necronomicon (IE, James' Pazuzu guitar from Ibanez)


 
You mean this one. Looks cool but takes some getting used too.



Buzz762 said:


> At first I didn't think it would be a great idea because of the instant association with the Nazi party, but after some thought, it could work...
> 
> Instead of having dots on the fretboard, I'd have small swastikas (about the size of a typical large dot)


 
That's the down side of it. Sadly most people don't realise the swastika is actually a symbol of piece and the Nazi's reversed it.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 8, 2007)

those crop circles are bad ass, any pics of the dragon teeth?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.ibanezregister.com/images/images-rg/rgr570/4.jpg


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 8, 2007)

those look more like shark teeth than dragon teeth, but thats what Jackson calls them.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, but the Ibanez inlays came first.


----------



## tylershelburne (Jan 8, 2007)

Depending on the guitar I would put in flame inlays the color of the guitar


----------



## Kotex (Jan 8, 2007)

That solar system thing blew me away. That's all I gotta' say.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

garden of grey said:


> Ever been to the freebirds burrito in austin? Good stuff
> 
> That texagram is pretty cool lol



Have I ever been to Freebird's? Do any of us think Drew won't finish his album? 

Thanks, I like the texagram a lot.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kotex said:


> That solar system thing blew me away. That's all I gotta' say.



+100, I'm glad I have Ron Thorn as a friend!!! That's not my guitar, just one of my favorite fretboards that he did on a Thorn! BADASS! I'm planning on having like at LEAST 2 more custom guitars built by him when he re-opens orders and I am heavily leaning towards the solar system inlay on one of the fretboards! Just looks SO killer!!!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 8, 2007)

Kotex said:


> That solar system thing blew me away. That's all I gotta' say.



 That would be a cool name for a series too. Solar Series. 

Those inlays are the best inlays i've ever seen.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 29, 2008)

my custom inlay : at the higher frets, a crescent moon facing the left, gradually changing to a full moon at the 12 fret, and then to a crescent moon facing the right on the lower frets.

Lunar Phase inalys FTW.

Or you could just do what Christopher Woods has done on some of his necks. See the "inlay, graphfx inlay" section of his website. And no, I'm talking about either of the top two. 

*ARRGHHH, just realised I bumped a really old thread, AGAIN. Sorry, mods.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 29, 2008)

No Inlays, side dots only. That's my favorite!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2008)

Probably an Aztec serpent like this, either along the whole fretboard or around the 12th. But seeings as I'm not a big fan of inlays, I'd probably getting something simple on the 12th like a cog or my nickname 'Rosstafarian' in gothic letters from the 7th to 1st.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 29, 2008)

i'd get a mother-of-pearl likeness of my own face from frets 10 to 14


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2008)

behold, 2 year old thread resurrection


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

If it hasn't been posted a heartbeat monitor (ya know, the thing that monitors your heart rate in hospitals, goes "beep....Beep...".) Have it a strong beat at the 3rd fret, and ok beat at the 7th, getting weaker at the 12th, very tiny at the 17th, flat line through the 24th.

Someone on here got that inlay on a custom 8 they had. I'd always wondered how that would work out, no that I've seen it if I ever get a custom that's the inlay I'll get!

That or I'll just shy away from inlays. Ever since I started playing classical, I really don't use them, any inlays I got would be purely for looks.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 29, 2008)

Who the fuck says you need to stick to the fretboard? 

Prs dragons - So ridiculous i want one. 





























And if you thought that was ridiculous, check this bad boy out.





































I don't like the double neck but the red singlecut Dragon is badass. Shame about its price tag. 



So inconclusion if the inlay was free it'd be something ridiculous like these or nothing at all.  



Gaz


----------



## lobee (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd get a 7 string with a huge scale length and inlay the entire fretboard with platinum and precious stones. Then I would sell it and go back to this magical "free inlay" place with a new guitar and a disguise. Repeat until world domination is complete.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Who the fuck says you need to stick to the fretboard?
> 
> Prs dragons - So ridiculous i want one.
> 
> ...






I hate to ask, but what IS the price on either of those? That's some fucking crazy inlay work


----------



## GazPots (Dec 29, 2008)

Something like $18k for the singlecut and $22k for the double neck. That's roughly form the top of my head that is. 



Pricey.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Something like $18k for the singlecut and $22k for the double neck. That's roughly form the top of my head that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Pricey.



Holy fucking tits.

Well, it'd be a nice wall piece for a collector I suppose, but I'd rather spend that money on 8-10 or my "ugly" guitars


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 29, 2008)

My avatar at the 12th.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 30, 2008)

hmmmm


"*I HEART METAL*"


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd opt for hamster inlays, inlaid w/ sterling silver, made with bits of real hamster.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'd opt hamster inlays, inlaid w/ sterling silver, made with bits of real hamster.





Very fuckin' metal. I just hope it wouldn't smell like real hamsters


----------



## Carrion (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have an inlay in the shape of my guitar, and the inlay will have an inlay of the inlay of the guitar that is my inlay.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 30, 2008)

I would get cool fish inlays. On the abyss guitars website somebody has an awesome one.


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 30, 2008)

Carrion said:


> I would have an inlay in the shape of my guitar, and the inlay will have an inlay of the inlay of the guitar that is my inlay.




Cheers, now I have to clean up after my head exploded when my brain tried to visualize that.


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 30, 2008)

I would..errrr. AM! getting an inlay that looks like a circuit board from Tron.
..and a clear pick guard that is fogged but has binary code and circuitry etched in it (Like Cortana from Halo) and different color back lighting that blinks on an off randomly, each time highlighting different patterns of the etching


----------



## PostOrganic (Dec 30, 2008)

Blank for me.


----------



## thedownside (Dec 30, 2008)

for a custom 7? i'd get SIX on it.
then i could get one of these:






and kinda have a matched 'unmatched' set


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 30, 2008)

http://emos.hit.bg/Escher/MobiusStripII.jpg at the 12th fret


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 30, 2008)

The DNA inlay.

Or I would get a maple fretboard with a rosewood or walnut vine inlay.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 30, 2008)

off-set orange kangaroos.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 1, 2009)

Personally If i was a luthier since I couldn't do a rosette like on a classical guitar I would instead inlay a small rosette either from the 11th-13th fret. But I wouldn't really want that on a custom since I'm going to get a franned fret and that would make it look terrible.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 2, 2009)

I kinda like this inlay (Guitar Gallery - JEM2KDNA) but replace the colors with the neon colors from here (Necks)


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 2, 2009)

Blank for me.


Just like this.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 2, 2009)

Same for me. Either totally blank ebony or perhaps my bands logo in pearl at 12th fret (see LACS thread).


----------



## winterlover (Jan 2, 2009)

zis





or

AMSG from 1-4


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 2, 2009)

A bud leaf inlayed in genuine Emerald on the 12th Fret.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 2, 2009)

^Yes! That would be awesome


----------



## winterlover (Jan 2, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> A bud leaf inlayed in genuine Emerald on the 12th Fret.




i can't believe i failed to thinks of this


----------



## sami (Jan 2, 2009)

"pewpewpew" sideways a la Ibby MTM's "Seven"

for reals!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 3, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> Blank for me.
> 
> 
> Just like this.



That guitar is beautiful


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 3, 2009)

blank jet black ebony or blank maple or those clock inlays like on the caparisons.


----------



## theo (Jan 3, 2009)

vine inlay like on the JEM, although I saw another Ibanez model with a vine inlay that was different that I really liked too, not sure what the model was called though


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

theo said:


> vine inlay like on the JEM, although I saw another Ibanez model with a vine inlay that was different that I really liked too, not sure what the model was called though



Some of the J Custom's have a vine on them try googling that


----------

